# Evans Colson chrome front fender, special long lower front fender brace & badge



## mrg (Sep 28, 2020)

Looking for this Mid 50's Evans Colson chrome front fender off a 54-5 Firebird or Olympic ( some rust ok ) with no headlight holes and lower brace that longer with dogleg to clear springer parts, badge, there are a couple versions but this one has Colson in bigger letters and last ( for now ) springer headlight mount for same. send me a message if you have one as I don't always check this thread. Thanks


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 21, 2021)

Boy that looks complicated


----------

